# Cúng thôi nôi



## sieutocviet4 (21/3/22)

Việc chuẩn bị mâm cúng thôi nôi cho bé gái một cách chỉnh chu, đúng chuẩn tâm linh phong tục ông bà ta không phải quý khách hàng nào cũng biết, đặc biệt là các ông bố bà mẹ trẻ. 
Những câu hỏi mà quý khách hàng thường thắc mắc khi gọi về cho chúng tôi đó là: Lễ vật trong mâm cúng thôi nôi bé gái gồm những gì? 
Cách cúng và văn khấn cúng thôi nôi làm sao là đúng chuẩn tâm linh? 
Cần chú ý gì khi tiến hành lễ cúng thôi nôi,…
Tưởng chừng như dễ dàng nhưng không phải quý gia chủ nào cũng biết đúng không nào.

Tuy nhiên, cũng đừng quá lo lắng, xôi chè bà ba sẽ lần lượt giải quyết các thắc mắc trên một cách chi tiết nhất. 
Hãy cùng đọc và tham khảo nhé! Mời bạn cùng cùng xem nhé. 
Ngoài ra, bên xôi chè chúng tôi còn có các mâm cúng đầy tháng cho bé gái cho các gia chủ tham khảo






Mục đích của lễ cúng thôi nôi là gì?

Lễ cúng thôi nôi được thực hiện khi bé gái được tròn 1 tuổi, đây chính là tiệc sinh nhật đầu tiên của trẻ. 
Mỗi lễ cúng điều mang một ý nghĩa khác với cuộc đời của mỗi đứa trẻ. 
Cúng thôi nôi trở thành tập tục truyền thống tốt đẹp và được duy trì qua các thế hệ. 
Lễ cúng thôi nôi là lễ cúng tạ ơn các bà Mụ, Đức Ông, trời Phật đã che chở, uốn nén đứa trẻ từ khi trong bụng mẹ đến giờ.

Ông bà ta quan niệm rằng: Mỗi đứa trẻ được sinh ra điều do các vị 12 Bà Mụ và Đức Ông tạo ra. 
Mỗi bộ phận trên cơ thể sẽ được mỗi bà Mụ có trách nhiệm nặn ra. 
Tùy vào văn hóa cũng như tín ngưỡng từng vùng miền, lễ vật và cách cúng ít nhiều cũng có sự khác nhau. 
Do vậy, chúng ta cũng đừng quá ngạc nhiên khi có nơi cúng gà luộc, nơi cúng vịt luộc, cách tính ngày cúng cũng không giống nhau.

Điều này đã lý giải được lí do tại sao cha ông ta có phong tục làm lễ cúng thôi nôi cho bé khi tròn 1 tuổi. 
Mặt khác, đây cũng chính là dịp để gia đình cầu xin ơn trên tiếp tục che chở, bảo vệ đứa trẻ lớn lên được mạnh khỏe, bản lĩnh vượt qua những gian nan. 
Các gia đình nào có đám cưới đám hỏi bên xôi chè Bà Ba còn có các loại mâm quả cưới đầy đủ chất lượng
Cách tính ngày  cúng thôi nôi cho bé gái như nào là đúng?

Cách tính ngày tùy theo QUAN NIỆM MỖI VÙNG MIỀN cụ thể như sau:

    Phổ biến theo quan niệm của ông bà ta năm xưa: “Bé Gái lùi 2 ngày, Bé Trai lùi 1 ngày” và cúng gà.
    Người Miền Tây và 1 phần miền Nam: ” Nam trồi 1 ngày, Nữ sụt 2 ngày” và cúng vịt.
    Ngoài ra còn có gia đình cúng theo lịch dương hoặc theo lịch âm đúng ngày.

Gia đình có thể đưa ra cách tính phù hợp hoặc theo phong tục cúng kiếng riêng của mình nhé ạ. 
Với những khách hàng đặt mâm cúng thôi nôi tại xôi chè bà ba, quý khách chỉ cần đưa thông tin ngày sinh của bé, chúng tôi sẽ hỗ trợ tính ngày tháng thôi nôi để chuẩn bị lễ cúng cho chu đáo hơn.

Xôi chè bà ba chuyên dịch vụ mâm cúng trọn gói theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng tại TPHCM và các khu vực lân cận. 
xôi chè Bà Ba không ngại thay đổi để mang đến chất lượng dịch vụ mâm cúng đúng nhất, tận tâm và đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách hàng. 
Mọi người tham khảo bài viết đồ cúng ông công ông táo để biết thêm một số đồ cúng ông công ông táo nhé





Lễ vật trong mâm cúng thôi nôi bé gái gồm những gì?

Đến đây, chắc chắn đá số quý gia chủ sẽ thắc mắc: Lễ vật trong mâm cúng thôi nôi bé gái gồm những gì? 
Cũng giống như cách tính ngày cúng, lễ vật trong mâm cúng thôi nôi cho bé ít nhiều cũng có sự khác nhau về văn hóa vùng miền.


----------



## sieutocviet4 (23/4/22)

Việc chuẩn bị mâm cúng thôi nôi cho bé gái một cách chỉnh chu, đúng chuẩn tâm linh phong tục ông bà ta không phải quý gia chủ nào cũng biết, đặc biệt là các ông bố bà mẹ trẻ. 
Những câu hỏi mà quý khách hàng thường thắc mắc khi gọi về cho chúng tôi đó là: Lễ vật trong mâm  cúng đầy tháng cho bé gái  gồm có gì? 
Cách cúng và văn khấn cúng thôi nôi làm sao là đúng chuẩn tâm linh? 
Cần chú ý gì khi tiến hành lễ cúng thôi nôi,…
Tưởng chừng như đơn giản nhưng không phải quý gia chủ nào cũng biết đúng không nào.

Tuy nhiên, cũng đừng quá lo lắng, xôi chè bà ba sẽ lần lượt giải đáp các thắc mắc trên một cách chi tiết nhất. 
Hãy cùng đọc và tham khảo nhé! Mời bạn cùng cùng xem nhé. 
Ngoài ra, bên xôi chè Bà Ba còn có các mâm cúng đầy tháng cho bé gái cho các gia chủ tham khảo






Ý nghĩa của lễ cúng thôi nôi là gì?

Lễ cúng thôi nôi được tiến hành khi bé gái được tròn 1 tuổi, đây chính là tiệc sinh nhật đầu tiên của trẻ. 
Mỗi lễ cúng điều mang một ý nghĩa riêng với cuộc đời của mỗi đứa trẻ. 
Cúng thôi nôi trở thành phong tục truyền thống tốt đẹp và được duy trì qua các thế hệ. 
Lễ cúng thôi nôi là lễ cúng biết ơn các bà Mụ, Đức Ông, trời Phật đã che chở, uốn nén đứa trẻ từ khi trong bụng mẹ đến giờ.

Ông bà ta quan niệm rằng: Mỗi đứa trẻ được sinh ra điều do các vị 12 Bà Mụ và Đức Ông tạo ra. 
Mỗi phần trên cơ thể sẽ được mỗi bà Mụ có trách nhiệm nặn ra. 
Tùy vào văn hóa cũng như tín ngưỡng từng vùng miền, lễ vật và cách cúng ít nhiều cũng có sự khác biệt. 
Do vậy, chúng ta cũng đừng quá ngạc nhiên khi có nơi cúng gà luộc, nơi cúng vịt luộc, cách tính ngày cúng cũng khác nhau.

Điều này đã lý giải được lí do tại sao cha ông ta có phong tục làm lễ cúng thôi nôi cho bé khi tròn 1 tuổi. 
Mặt khác, đây cũng chính là dịp để gia đình cầu xin ơn trên tiếp tục che chở, bảo vệ đứa trẻ lớn lên được mạnh khỏe, bản lĩnh vượt qua những gian nan. 
Các gia đình nào có đám cưới đám hỏi bên xôi chè Bà Ba còn có các loại mâm quả cưới đầy đủ chất lượng
Cách tính ngày  cúng thôi nôi bé gái  thế nào là đúng?

Cách tính ngày tùy theo QUAN NIỆM MỖI VÙNG MIỀN cụ thể như là:

    Phổ biến theo quan niệm của ông bà ta ngày xưa: “Bé Gái lùi 2 ngày, Bé Trai lùi 1 ngày” và cúng gà.
    Người Miền Tây và 1 phần miền Nam: ” Nam trồi 1 ngày, Nữ sụt 2 ngày” và cúng vịt.
    Ngoài ra còn có gia chủ cúng theo lịch dương hoặc theo lịch âm đúng ngày.

Gia đình có thể đưa ra cách tính phù hợp hoặc theo phong tục cúng kiếng riêng của mình nhé ạ. 
Với những khách hàng đặt mâm cúng thôi nôi tại xôi chè bà ba, quý khách chỉ cần đưa thông tin ngày sinh của bé, chúng tôi sẽ hỗ trợ tính ngày tháng thôi nôi để chuẩn bị lễ cúng cho chu đáo hơn.

Xôi chè bà ba chuyên dịch vụ mâm cúng trọn gói theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng tại TPHCM và các khu vực lân cận. 
xôi chè Bà Ba không ngại thay đổi để mang đến chất lượng dịch vụ mâm cúng tuyệt nhất, tận tâm và đáp ứng nhu cầu của quý khách hàng. 
Mọi người xem thử bài viết đồ cúng ông công ông táo để biết thêm một số đồ cúng ông công ông táo nhé





Lễ vật trong mâm cúng thôi nôi bé gái gồm những gì?

Đến đây, chắc chắn đá số quý gia chủ sẽ thắc mắc: Lễ vật trong  mâm quả cưới  gồm có gì? 
Cũng giống như cách tính ngày cúng, lễ vật trong mâm cúng thôi nôi cho bé ít nhiều cũng có sự khác biệt về văn hóa vùng miền.


----------

